# Forum > Discussion > Friendly Banter >  Wishing You All a Joyous Solstice, Happy Hanukkah, Merry Christmas, etc.

## Millstone85

As the title says.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Fyraltari

Happy holidays!

----------


## animorte

Thanks! I second the title statement to all!

----------


## BaronOfHell

Merry Christmas!

----------


## Millstone85

And a happy new year!

----------


## Slayn82

Happy New Year to all folks on the playground, from Brazil. Cheers you all!

----------

